# When using pressure washers



## Sir MixAlot

Great post.:thumbup:


----------



## bakerhouse

Wearing proper footwear is important and should be common sense, although I am guilty of poor judgment in this department.

On a super hot day, I decided to rent a power washer and do the driveway. I knew flip-flops were a no-no, but it was hot, it was a quick job and I was aware of the potential hazzard of wearing open footwear. Well, sure as hell, I got sloppy and hit my small toe with the spray. It took off an nice dime sized piece of skin and exposed some meat. I learned my lesson the hard way.


----------



## cjett

I would also make sure the washer is plugged into a working http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...num=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=GFI+receptacle&spell=1 GFI receptacle or a portable GFCI receptacle that you can use on standard outlets. Working around water and electricity should be done with caution.


----------



## dannybart

i have a hp 1600 pressure washer. i got it used and theres no gfi receptacle on the end. someone took it off and put a regular 3 prong plug on it. when i plug it in and turn the water on the motor comes on but only stays on for a few seconds and shuts off. the pressure comes thru the machine but doesnt have stong enough pressure to kick the motor on and build up strong enough pressure to use the machine. i put it on a 50 ft hose with city water to make sure its getting enough water pressure. i was told it could be that theres no gfi receptacle but that doesnt sound right... anyone have any idea why i cant get strong enough pressure to make it work right..


----------



## dannybart

*no gfci receptacle*

will a pressure washer work without a gfci on it. mine just has a standard 3 prong plug on it. someone took it off... mine wont stay on long enough to build up any pressuere.


----------



## dannybart

the pressure washer is shot... must be debris in the pump....


----------



## GoFins

...so a tornado knocked over like 4 trees in my yard. I sawed up everything but the stump and the rootballs. I thought well lets just use the pressure washer to blow off the clay and then saw up the roots. Well, lets just say the clay didn't come off as easily as I anticipated and it seemed like all the clay shot back directly on me. Not my proudest moment


----------



## Thurman

Sometimes we have to revert back to when we were little boys and did things that were dangerous, we knew it, but we didn't care because it was fun. Case in point: I have a pressure washer unit with an 18 HP motor and is rated at 4200 PSI. I put the tip in the wand with just the little hole in it and actually cut a piece of 2 x 8 in half. No flip-flops with this baby. Thanks, David


----------



## boman47k

I have a noticeable scare on the outside hump of my left thumb right below the wrist from washing fiberglass patio chairs with my 3500 with the (I think) 45 degree tip. It was the one next to the soap tip. I was attempting to hold the chair while rotating it and spraying it off. Managed to touch my hand with the spray (momentarily) and it peeled a thin layer of skin back.


----------



## hyunelan2

I know a guy (everybody knows a guy, but in this case I really do know a guy) who lost the tips of 3 fingers to an industrial pressure washer. Not a lot, but about 1/2 way down the fingernail on the 3 smallest fingers on his left hand are clean-cut - just gone.


----------



## Sir MixAlot

boman47k said:


> I have a noticeable scare on the outside hump of my left thumb right below the wrist from washing fiberglass patio chairs with my 3500 with the (I think) 45 degree tip. It was the one next to the soap tip. I was attempting to hold the chair while rotating it and spraying it off. Managed to touch my hand with the spray (momentarily) and it peeled a thin layer of skin back.


Sounds like you have a MTM.:thumbsup:
I have one too and you can write your name in concrete if you wanted to.:laughing:


----------



## boman47k

Just a little Subaru 3500 psi with 5 hp. My wife put likea weird figure eight in my deck trying to use it. She hesitated a little while turning around or something.


----------



## Donnie L.

Thanks for writing this.


----------



## eisert

Thurman said:


> Sometimes we have to revert back to when we were little boys and did things that were dangerous, we knew it, but we didn't care because it was fun. Case in point: I have a pressure washer unit with an 18 HP motor and is rated at 4200 PSI. I put the tip in the wand with just the little hole in it and actually cut a piece of 2 x 8 in half. No flip-flops with this baby. Thanks, David


 
If I'm ever in your neck of the woods can I come over to play?


----------



## boman47k

boman47k said:


> Just a little Subaru 3500 psi with 5 hp. My wife put likea weird figure eight in my deck trying to use it. She hesitated a little while turning around or something.


She strikes again!

Standing on the steps with the wand in her hand, she turns around for some reason and puts a nice scar on the hand rail! Her response? "Oops!"


----------



## Know It ALL

In case of a gasoline fire do not use a pressure washer as an extinguisher. This may sound funny now. 8 years ago at a friends used car lot the shade tree mechanic was filling a gas tank inside the shop from a plastic can. He spilled some gas and the gas heater ignited it. He then dropped the gas can. Meanwhile another man flips on the electric pressure washer and points it at the flame. How did things turn out? NOT too good. The pressure washer acted like a turbo charger and the gasoline fire was quickly all over everything. Luckily the fire dept. was only 3 blocks away. No one was seriously hurt, but the old block building suffered several thousand in damages.


----------



## linuxrunner

When i was 14 i used to do pressure washing during the summer for friends/family for money, we had a little 1800psi Honda gas pressure washer and i would always wash in flip flops and shorts. It was quite pleasant as it was usually very hot out and the spray feels really nice also it sucks to wear boots and rain gear for 8 or 9 hours in 98 deg heat.

When i was about 19 my parents got a new 3400psi washer and out i went to clean under my truck with my flip flops... slipped and hit my foot (this happened often with the 1800PSI washer but was only mildly painful and never left permanent damage) i learned pretty quick that the diffrence between an old 1800PSI washer and a brand new 3400PSI washer is about 2 sq inches of skin off your foot.


----------



## Handy Vinny

linuxrunner said:


> i learned pretty quick that the diffrence between an old 1800PSI washer and a brand new 3400PSI washer is about 2 sq inches of skin off your foot.


Always remember to *never *point a pressure washer at someone's face, _regardless _of PSI. 

If you have children, make sure that they understand that a pressure washer is not a mere hose or water gun. They need to realize that there is an inherent danger with these tools. Indeed, they are as dangerous--perhaps even *more* dangerous--than actual firearms. 

(Especially take care to never point a pressure washer at children or pets.)


----------

